# table border = 1px



## The_MACman (6. September 2004)

einige mögen jetzt evtl. lachen aber ich habe alles mit dem css hinbekommen wie ich es will ... nur der border der tabelle weigert sich ! könnt ihr mir bitte genau sagn was ich wie wo eingeben muss das mein border von den tabellen die ich verwende nur ein oder zwei pixel breit is und z.B. weiß ist ! 
wi egesagt hab schon css drin und der geht nur border hab ich ne hinbekommen ! 
danke im voraus !


----------



## XTEC (6. September 2004)

Also normalerweise so:

table {
	border: 1px;
	border-color: #FFFFFF;
}


----------



## SirToby (9. September 2004)

geht auch so...


```
<table style="border-style: solid; border-width:1px;">
  <tr>
  <td></td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

*nmerkung:* "border-style: solid;" muss gesetzt werden, da der IE die CSS-Anweisung "border-width: 1px;" sonst nicht beachtet!


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. September 2004)

dabei ist jedoch zu beachten, dass die border-Angabe in CSS eine andere Wirkung hat, als die border-Angabe in HTML.

In CSS wird lediglich ein Rahmen um die Tabelle erzeugt...und kein Gitternetz, wie bei der HTML-Variante.

Falls du also dieses Gitternetz willst/brauchst, geht das so:

```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
table{
border-collapse:collapse;
}
td{
border:1px solid #ffffff;
}
-->
</style>
```


----------



## TriloByte (10. September 2004)

Da ich gerade ein sehr ähnliches Problem habe, hoffe ich, dass es nicht stört, wenn ich meine Frage hier stelle.

Ich habe eine externe Stylesheet Datei, die ich auf meiner gesamten Site verwende und möchte sämtliche Formatangaben in dieser unterbringen.

Ich habe unterschiedliche Tabellen, manche mit Rand und Gitternetz, manche ohne, manche nur mit Rand. Da Tag-Redifinitionen à la 

```
table{
border-collapse:collapse;
}
td{
border:1px solid #ffffff;
}
```
nicht so viel Sinn machen, will ich für jede Tabelle eine Klasse definieren. Nun ist aber mein Problem eine umrandete Tabelle MIT Gitternetz in einer Klasse unterzukriegen. So sieht es momentan aus:

```
.bordered-table {
	border-collapse: collapse;
	border: medium solid #000000;
}

<table width="450" align="center" class="bordered-table">
```
Aber da fehlt halt das Gitternetz.

Kann ich einer Tabelle auch mehrere Klassen zuweisen, oder wie würdet ihr das Problem lösen?


----------

